# ADX - ADX Energy



## Stimpy (13 March 2007)

This small cap ($14M) miner showed up on my radar recently.

They are exploring for oil & gas as well as base metals.

Anyone else holding?


----------



## Nathan_b (28 April 2007)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

Hey there, i do not hold, i stumbled across these as sprice looked cheap...anyone with more info on company? why has price snapped in half over the last 10 days?


----------



## Trader Paul (13 July 2007)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*



Hi folks,

With ADX and EBR, both in Vanessa-1 ST ..... here's some astroanalysis for ADX:

ADX:

       17072007 ... minor ... intraday cycle

       20072007 ... minor positive light on ADX

      27072007 ... 2 minor cycles here

02-03082007 ... 4 significant cycles here and any news here could easily be
                           VERY NEGATIVE ... a fiery blowout, for example ... ???

15-16082007 ... flat trading ... finance-related ???

17-20082007 ... 2 significant cycles - positive news & spotlight on ADX ... 

     23082007 ... minor ... intraday cycle

     03092007  ... minor and negative (???)

     20092007 ... minor and negative light (???)

     21092007 ... minor and positive cycle here.

     24092007 ... minor and positive news expected

     03102007 ... significant and positive  ... finance-related???

happy days

  paul

P.S. ..... holding EBR



---


----------



## Wilson! (31 October 2007)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

Hi all

Holding ebr and adx now, and the adx chart looks fantastic. 
News on the way it seems and the agm in a few weeks apparently will give a nice kick to the sp

any thoughts?


----------



## Peakey (6 January 2008)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

ADX looks to be breaking out, big volume and closing on the highs on Friday. 

Monday could be a bit rocky due to the DOW being down but the chart looks good.

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## SenTineL (27 March 2008)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

Hey guys, just wondering if you guys are still holding, I've taken a big hit on this one. 

There looks to be some upside in their projects but it's just getting hammered at the moment, just a lack of good announcements.

Any opinions?


----------



## malfrey (7 May 2008)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

Hello,

Any idea what is making ADX move at this time?  Positive move for 5 days straight?

Malfrey


----------



## SenTineL (19 May 2008)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

its been heading north very quickly last few days for no apparent reason

no announcements
All ords has been strong again lately though...


----------



## bobyyy1 (5 May 2009)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

The price of ADX has been heading north over the last few days.
Does anyone knwo the reason why? Have they started drilling or is there some upcoming news?

Cheers
Bobyyy1


----------



## Bluebeard (5 May 2009)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

This one has just hit 9.5c down 1.5 or thereabouts for the day and I just entered. Hopefully it will start to move upwards, maybe it needs some announcement, anyway heres hoping that Audax does the business.


----------



## Bluebeard (6 May 2009)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

Does anyone know anything about this sambuca project. Also, does anyone know how much oil these guys think they can find, Ive seen some figures but they seem pretty astronomical to me, hopefully however they come up with the goods. 

Confirmation of whats happening with there projects and prospective oil reserves would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## big sal (4 June 2009)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*



Bluebeard said:


> Does anyone know anything about this sambuca project. Also, does anyone know how much oil these guys think they can find, Ive seen some figures but they seem pretty astronomical to me, hopefully however they come up with the goods.
> 
> Confirmation of whats happening with there projects and prospective oil reserves would be greatly appreciated.




Have a read of the ADX Corporate Update Presentation out today - link below

Cheers

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20090604/pdf/00958423.pdf


----------



## Bluebeard (9 June 2009)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

I just read it, the companys own possible valuations of its projects was very interesting indeed. Is this one flying under the radar, they look as though they will be drilling in the next 12 months or so.


----------



## Bluebeard (1 July 2010)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

HAHAHAHA ... Id forgotten this one. My research is that they will be drilling there major target over the next 40 days called Lambouca. I sold out of this a long time ago, anyone itll be interesting to see where it all ends up. Current price around 23.5c, if they hit oil ... then who knows, but the price trend seems to be good considering the pounding that the overall market has taken. Rig- Atwood Southern Cross should start drilling in the next few days. I suppose all we can say is Good luck to anyone still holding ADX.


----------



## caleb (27 August 2010)

*Re: ADX - AuDAX Resources*

anybody still confident that hey will find anything at Lambouka??
I am still holding mine taking a gamble that it may come good... anyone else?


----------



## ocelot (31 January 2011)

Im curious anybody else interested in this ?


----------



## Purple XS2 (31 January 2011)

ocelot said:


> Im curious anybody else interested in this ?




I hold just a few. Things were starting to look good a couple of weeks ago, until Tunisian politics became unexpectedly 'interesting', and spooked the pigeons again.

Tunis is settling a bit again, and given that the SP didn't tumble too severely, I'm optimistic of value coming back into this one.


----------



## ocelot (3 February 2011)

I bought some today, done a bit of research I am pretty happy with it. Alot of trades for this stock was traded today and up 9% pretty happy with that


----------



## Muschu (3 February 2011)

I bought a few recently and was thinking of bailing out.  However the most recent uptrend has brought me back to break-even and I will continue to hold for the time being.  The potential seems there...


----------



## newanimal (12 February 2011)

got a buy order in to hopefully fill on monday or I might just go at market. This looks like a good BESBS play with their upcoming drill plans for feb. Seems like very fertile grounds so to speak. Chart looks very auspicious breaking and closing just above a base formed. Just a little nervous with all the mid-east turmoil but Tunisia's ousting has occured and they're in a sorting out phase now it seems and the chart nevertheless has been shaping up in the mean time so I'm seeing a green flag. Any thoughts??


----------



## donteatme (26 February 2011)

newanimal said:


> got a buy order in to hopefully fill on monday or I might just go at market. This looks like a good BESBS play with their upcoming drill plans for feb. Seems like very fertile grounds so to speak. Chart looks very auspicious breaking and closing just above a base formed. Just a little nervous with all the mid-east turmoil but Tunisia's ousting has occured and they're in a sorting out phase now it seems and the chart nevertheless has been shaping up in the mean time so I'm seeing a green flag. Any thoughts??




I got in this month too. Was a good announcement the other day, but didn't have quite the jump I was expecting. 

Have a look at what happened to the SP after the announcement on 11/01/11.


----------



## ocelot (21 June 2011)

This is a watch for me after trouble in Tunisa it looks like things are moving along for ADX. The press release today looks good and I am thinking at .88c this is a good buy!


----------



## Bonk (23 June 2011)

People have forgotten what is involved with this current well . It is interesting . One can play this oiler with little downside , and a cheap entry at 8.8c today. Leverage is 10x stuff .  Money to be made , but it will take time . Well is expected to spud July '11 sometime , take 15days to reach gas zone , then another 15 days to the good oil???? It may well be Sept '11 before the stock is booming .... or dead!


----------



## springhill (12 September 2012)

MC - $10m
SP - 1.9c
Shares - 485m
Options - NQ
Cash - $1.3m (approx)

No post on ADX in 5 years. No interest in the capital structure, what caught my eye is that this is the 3rd oiler in a week to have announcements based on oil & gas in Romania.
Is Romania particularly renowned for O&G, or is this a newish, under explored frontier?

*ADX signs seismic acquisition contract for Romanian Permit*
ADX Energy announce that a contract for acquisition of 2D and 3D seismic has been signed between ADX and the Romanian company S.C. PROSPECTIUNI S.A. in relation to ADX’s Parta licence in Romania.
With the completion of this milestone ADX has secured an experienced contractor who is able to commence operations within a month after the Romanian government has ratified the already executed concession agreement.
The forward work commitment for the Parta Permit requires the acquisition of 2D and 3D seismic and the drilling of two exploration wells.

*Parta Permit*
A concession agreement for Parta was signed in January 2011 with NAMR (Agentia Nationala Pentru Resurse Minerale). A final ratification by the Romanian authorities has been repeatedly delayed due to changes of the Romanian government and is expected in the near future. The Parta Permit covers an area of 1,221 km² and is located in the southern Pannonian basin area of western Romania. It covers 7 excised oil and gas fields and is considered underexplored. The ongoing exploration activity on the ADX Romanian acreage has resulted in the identification of additional exploration potential. Several conventional oil and gas leads and prospects are estimated to contain a total of 112 mmbls of oil and 300 bcf of gas (recoverable mean prospective resource potential). The main target depths are relatively shallow between 800 and 2000 meters.
Romania represents an important growth opportunity in line with ADX’s ongoing strategy of focusing its resources on core areas which offer proven prospectivity, excellent fiscal terms and materiality.

Participant interests in the Parta permit exploration will be, subject to approval by the Romanian authorities, as follows;
ADX Energy Ltd 50% Operator
RAG 50%


----------



## burglar (13 September 2012)

springhill said:


> ...
> Is Romania particularly renowned for O&G, or is this a newish, under explored frontier?
> ...




Until recently these O&G fields have been in Govt. hands.


----------



## burglar (13 September 2012)

burglar said:


> Until recently these O&G fields have been in Govt. hands.



This ASX report refers:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100705/pdf/31r5cx36ljnk9h.pdf


----------



## springhill (19 April 2013)

ADX is one for oil and gas buffs to keep an eye on later in the year. Activity on the Parta Permit (Romania) has been halted due to unseasonal heavy rains and flooding.

This one is super preliminary at this point, but this is when I like to find them. Will more than likely require a cap raising at end of year or early next, but if they can keep dilution to a minimum, given they already have a few on issue (consolidate and cap raise with an attaching option if you have to!) and get 3D data and a drill in the ground, there could be plenty of upside.

Too many shares at this point, but I still like to watch these to learn traits from future events, that can applied to other stocks.


----------



## Miner (31 July 2019)

I am posting on this thread after last thread was in April 2013 ! More than 6 years. Have tipped today for August so by rule need to provide some details.
 Share price dived down to 1.1 cents. Share 1.217 M, Con note @$1.2 M at 7 cents (would not happen in near future), option 39.8 m at 1.6 cents, Market Cap $14.6 M and cash in hand $3 M
The company is gearing up for a drilling programme at IM 1 well in Romania (remember beauty queen Nadia the gymnast defected from Romania ), where it will target as much as 34 Bcf of 2 C and 2 U gas resources. IM1 is a structural trap targetting multiples pay zones including established appraisal potential from historic wells in the 1980s that were tested but never produced (sounds familiar ). Purely speculative stock - DNH. DYOR
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190729/pdf/446yjxs1bcdyc9.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190717/pdf/446p670gmb659k.pdf - farm in prospect


----------



## Miner (31 August 2019)

ADX is at an interesting juncture with its drilling.
Volume of transaction is high. The thin shell drilling result gives either way outcome. Experts suggest the stakes are high for positive result from hydrocarbon presence.
DNH but hoping to have a win this time  (just like me my lotto purchase)


----------



## Miner (31 August 2019)

I forgot to attach this announcement https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/447zzk948l5jtm.pdf


----------



## Miner (2 September 2019)

Miner said:


> I forgot to attach this announcement https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190829/pdf/447zzk948l5jtm.pdf



Good morning folks
Another one today (damn ! Why it did not happen last month or tomorrow to get my tip glowing)
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190902/pdf/4484nh1wdr6hws.pdf
Hello @Joe Blow - with pause and ultimate halt, does it mean I have to switch my tip per the conditions of tipping  ?
If so, please take ENR otherwise, staying with ADX


----------



## Miner (4 September 2019)

ADX result will affect my tip.
Alas, was a bit late to buy as I always do with my tip, due to trading halt. But will look for opportunity today as market receives the news plus or minus. 
Any way on short term it may not be welcomed due to safety reasons. But then next step comes.


----------



## greggles (23 February 2021)

ADX starting to stir with very large increases in volume over the last week. The share price is showing an uptrend.

The company has oil assets in Austria, Romania and Italy. A General Meeting Presentation released last Friday makes very interesting reading.

A recent placement and SPP was over subscribed by over 250%.

A lot of potential here, just waiting for a catalyst. Based on recent price action, someone is obviously getting very interested in ADX.


----------



## Miner (3 January 2023)

Any one is following ADX and the reason for a large volume of transaction today ?
Cheers


----------

